# Dallas Texas Breeder?



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Is there any breeder in Dallas Texas? I would like to buy from.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are some breeders in TX but I don't know exactly where they live. BasementBettas is out of San Antonio (according to Aquabid) She has excellent fish and IME is a great seller.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh thanks 1fish2fish. Btw I like your blog.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Get on dfwfishbox.com. It's a local forum and awesome! There are some breeders on there.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you join the IBC you'll see member lists with names and locations as well as contact info


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

iheartmybettas said:


> Get on dfwfishbox.com. It's a local forum and awesome! There are some breeders on there.


thanks. i checked that place you were talking bout in Arlington it was like a 40 mins drive for me. was confuse where was it at it was in side a auto place lol. he has like 6 bettas total some were nice. i got IAL from there it was nice .25 cent a leaf or 5 for $1.



1fish2fish said:


> If you join the IBC you'll see member lists with names and locations as well as contact info


oh cool I didn't know that. thanks


----------

